# Hawx Save Game Problem ( XBOX 360 )



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Got the game on Tuesday and I have gone past two checkpoints and if I crash I can start from the last checkpoint but when I want to finish the game I can't save it. When I reload the game I have to start from the beginning, any idea's how to save the game??


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Not sure I'm afraid.

how you getting on with the game though? Is it good? I'm really tempted to get it after playing the demo but I'm not sure.


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

First time I have got this type of game, like any game once you have mastered the controls it should be a breeze.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

you have to complete one whole mission before it will save, the checkpoints are just for incase you die on the level then you will start from the nearest checkpoint :thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

just cpmpleted it tonight awesome game but IMO not long enough at all  was very dissapointed at how short the game actually was only bought the bloody thing on saturday aswell. can anyone comment on online gameplay?


----------

